# Torem vs Clomid+Nolva



## don draco (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey SI, I decided to make this thread to hear about your experiences with these two different paths for PCT.  
I'm running my first cycle a month from now, and was planning on using the typical nolva + clomid combo. However, after doing some reading on Toremifene over the past couple of days, I might change my mind.

"Toremifene offers the gyno protection of tamoxifen coupled with the HPTA stimulation of clomifene. It also offers superior lipid profile recovery and reduced toxicity."

Essentially I'd be killing two birds with one stone, which makes torem seem like the better option to me. 


But I'd still like to hear your experiences, opinions & advice.  Hopefully this can help some of the bros here who have the same question.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 10, 2013)

Most vets trust clomid + nolva... and I trust the (Si) vets 

this game isn't about "reinventing the wheel" and doing so can be dangerous


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 10, 2013)

its not that popular.  same with Raloxifene.....idk why more guys dont use them........ they stick to the tried and true method.  Clomid/nolva.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 10, 2013)

Found these 2 articles on torem, kinda vague. torem does have a positive affect on the hpta but does that mean when you're completely shutdown it will bring you back?

http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(07)00070-2/abstract

http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(08)01280-6/abstract


----------



## don draco (Apr 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> its not that popular.  same with Raloxifene.....idk why more guys dont use them........ they stick to the tried and true method.  Clomid/nolva.


I see. I'll probably give it a shot anyway. I'll be sure to post my results. 



mlupi319 said:


> Found these 2 articles on torem, kinda vague. torem does have a positive affect on the hpta but does that mean when you're completely shutdown it will bring you back?
> 
> http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(07)00070-2/abstract
> 
> http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(08)01280-6/abstract



Thanks for the articles.  According to what I've read, yes. It does bring you back after you've been shut down.


----------



## Supra (Apr 10, 2013)

Im gonna just try Clomid and Nolva as suggested. Let me know how torem works though! Good luck


----------



## Jada (Apr 11, 2013)

i stick to the basics


----------



## bronco (Apr 11, 2013)

I just finished my toremifene pct  4 days ago, well see how good it worked in about 4 Wks when I get blood work done


----------



## don draco (Apr 11, 2013)

bronco said:


> I just finished my toremifene pct  4 days ago, well see how good it worked in about 4 Wks when I get blood work done


Awesome. Let us know how you recover when you get your bw done bro.  
Do you feel fine though?  Some people reported faster recovery time as opposed to nolva+clomid


Supra said:


> Im gonna just try Clomid and Nolva as suggested. Let me know how torem works though! Good luck


Will do bro


Jada said:


> i stick to the basics


Haha that seems to be what a lot of people are saying


----------



## j2048b (Apr 12, 2013)

im pretty sure we had this discussion a few months back, and if i am correct, cobra strike refuted torem usage all together and had some very good reasons as to y torem sucked... 

ive never ran rorem, some have and from the consensus a lot liked it, BUT... solid snakes reasoning as to y it sucks is pretty solid, er snake ....

use the search function fellas!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 12, 2013)

j2048b said:


> im pretty sure we had this discussion a few months back, and if i am correct, cobra strike refuted torem usage all together and had some very good reasons as to y torem sucked...
> 
> ive never ran rorem, some have and from the consensus a lot liked it, BUT... solid snakes reasoning as to y it sucks is pretty solid, er snake ....
> 
> ...



I dont have any problem doing what Cobra says to do. I am pretty sure that he has forgot more than I will ever know about the subject. Thats what I love about this board, it is full of people that are smart and knowledgeable on any subject I need. These guys arent giving you a big sales pitch, just experience based facts.


----------

